# Rich Piana's 30lbs in 3 months cycle



## Magsimus

Hi guys.

I'm sure everyone has heard that Rich Piana is doing a mass cycle from January and we're all invited along for the ride, He believes he can add 30lbs lean muscles (not fat, not water) in 3-4months. He's also urging everyone to come along for the ride and do the programme with him. He's going to be posting video blogs of his diet - ramping up to 10 solid meals a day - training and cycling daily etc etc. He's saying it's for both natural bodybuilders and guys on the beans. He's also posted up the cycle he'll be running over the 20 weeks (which includes PCT). This is a little silly considering the FEDs over there would love any excuse to bust a celebrity bodybuilder and naive, inexperienced kids who have lifted for 5 minutes and will probably follow it to a T.

Now despite some of the utter nonsense he comes out with sometimes, I like Rich. Sure, his theories and claims are hardly - if ever - substantiated by science, but they are anecdotal so you know all the sh*t he's done has worked for him. And like it or not, the dude is stacked.

Here's the video of him outlining the course 




Here's a link to his cycle on instagram

__
http://instagr.am/p/_ILo_Po-Y-/
,

__
http://instagr.am/p/_IL33sI-ZY/

Now I'm tempted to give this programme a whirl. Mainly for sh*ts and gigs, but also because I'm only two weeks after competing so thinking this could be a super-rebound way of adding some serious size. However, the sensible side of me that has been dormant for so long says this cycle is just overkill and irresponsible.

Must like Rich's stuff, I find big holes in his broscience. He suggests running deca for only 8 weeks. NPP should surely be a better option in this time frame? He also alters shot frequency and volume. For example, he might do a ml of prop Mon, 1ml deca Wed then 1ml mast on the Fri one week, then the following week do all 3ml at one shot, say, on the Monday. His reasoning is to keep the body from acclimatising to the drugs and plateauing. Don't know about you but taking that approach would play havoc with my balanced plasma levels and make me feel like cr*p.


----------



## Prince Adam

The guys a jerk I mean look at his wedding


----------



## RedStar

I think @DLTBB created a thread about this in the Steroid section. However I am in agreement with you, his broscience is extremely questionable, and yet whilst I appreciate his apparent "honesty", some of the stuff he advocates in my opinion is exaggerated and far from true. Is it even possible to gain 30lbs of lean solid muscle in three months? Perhaps someone with more knowledge can say if so or not.


----------



## ILLBehaviour

id be interested to see how you get on if you do decided to follow it. Make sure you make a log on here.


----------



## toxyuk

well rich piana says dont listen to what people say on bodybuilding forums they dont know s**t about cycles ?

but i do sometimes find his logic abit retarded as he seems to analysize things in a very simple niave way!

i guess hes one of thoses lucky guys who can do everything wrong but still get it right lols.


----------



## Frandeman

Nothing that comes from his mouth it's truthful

Just business

Every time someone click that video he makes money


----------



## Clubber Lang

seen his so could cycle, looks shocking, wank even. Tapering on naps? Cant spell dbol. Plus lacks stating the gallons of synthol he injects.

guys a nob.


----------



## Theslickster

But does your dick hang lower than your balls?


----------



## AngryBuddha

He is very fake, but its people like him that bring attention to the industry, make it interesting, draw crowds at expos, the whole thing would be boring without these characters


----------



## RUDESTEW

TBH i just dont know what to make of him , is he the problem or the solution ffs im confused ..........again ...........thats almost every day this year i was hoping to have one clear day before the end of the year .


----------



## Darrenmcvicar

him and Kali muscle both talk s**t and they would never reveal what they inject no way in hell there proberly shooting a few vials a week a bet you but there both huge guys and let's face it who doesn't want to be that size


----------



## DLTBB

Darrenmcvicar said:


> let's face it who doesn't want to be that size


 I certainly wouldn't want to be anywhere near their size.


----------



## Darrenmcvicar

DLTBB said:


> I certainly wouldn't want to be anywhere near their size.


 Then why take gear and train like a machine ? For me that's the hole point mabey other see it different but I personally want to be as big as my body will grow


----------



## mrwright

Darrenmcvicar said:


> him and Kali muscle both talk s**t and they would never reveal what they inject no way in hell there proberly shooting a few vials a week a bet you but there both huge guys and let's face it who doesn't want to be that size


 I don't.


----------



## DLTBB

Darrenmcvicar said:


> Then why take gear and train like a machine ? For me that's the hole point mabey other see it different but I personally want to be as big as my body will grow


 I use gear to look good naked and have an edge with strength and athleticism. Plus it gives me more margin for error with my diet/rest.

Just because I use steroids it doesn't mean I want to look like an IFBB Pro. :lol: Do you really think Rich Piana look good? He's full of Synthol and PMMA, I think he looks comical, not proportional or athletic whatsoever.

He can barely walk, he waddles around.


----------



## swole troll

This ^^^

Take two guy's of the same weight and bodyfat only one of them is on steroids and I guarantee the enhanced looks better plus as dltbb said it leaves a bit more leeway with diet and such


----------



## richardrahl

Darrenmcvicar said:


> him and Kali muscle both talk s**t and they would never reveal what they inject no way in hell there proberly shooting a few vials a week a bet you but there both huge guys and let's face it who doesn't want to be that size


 Me. He looks like s**t.


----------



## 31205

Not sure if it's possible or not but I'm enjoying watching the videos. He's obviously happy with how he looks or I imagine he'd do something about it. Plus he makes loads of money. I think he seems like a cool guy and good on him for doing what he's doing. No one else would. Bet it's got him plenty of publicity, which is what he wants.


----------



## 31205

DLTBB said:


> I use gear to look good naked and have an edge with strength and athleticism. Plus it gives me more margin for error with my diet/rest.
> 
> Just because I use steroids it doesn't mean I want to look like an IFBB Pro. :lol: Do you really think Rich Piana look good? He's full of Synthol and PMMA, I think he looks comical, not proportional or athletic whatsoever.
> 
> He can barely walk, he waddles around.


 He probably looks extreme for a reason. I bet living where he does and doing what he does, you've gotta be extreme to stand out. Everything about him is over the top.


----------



## noongains

sen said:


> Not sure if it's possible or not but I'm enjoying watching the videos. *He's obviously happy with how he looks* or I imagine he'd do something about it. Plus he makes loads of money. I think he seems like a cool guy and good on him for doing what he's doing. No one else would. Bet it's got him plenty of publicity, which is what he wants.


 I doubt he is or ever will be


----------



## DLTBB

sen said:


> He probably looks extreme for a reason. I bet living where he does and doing what he does, you've gotta be extreme to stand out. Everything about him is over the top.


 Yep, everything about him is eccentric, tattoos, physique, personality etc. and he has managed to become very successful with it so fair play to him. I was just saying I wouldn't want to look like that and I don't take steroids with that in my mind as a goal. And yeah I've watched every episode so far, there's a s**t load of bro science in the videos but it's funny/entertaining.


----------



## AestheticManlet

30 pounds of muscle in 12-16 weeks? 1.875-2.5 pounds of muscle a week...? Ok :whistling: .


----------



## EpicSquats

He's full of synthol, is he honest about that?


----------



## Darrenmcvicar

EpicSquats said:


> He's full of synthol, is he honest about that?


 A don't think he uses synthol he did previously but said he couldn't hack the pain plus using synthol you need to inject each individual muscle f**k that s**t never tried it never will and the way he's shaped doesn't look like synthol user


----------



## iamyou

Lol @ all the 180-200 pound "bodybuilders" or no-avis talking s**t. Guy's amusing and honest as f**k. What's there to hate.


----------



## DLTBB

iamyou said:


> Lol @ all the 180-200 pound "bodybuilders" or no-avis talking s**t. Guy's amusing and honest as f**k. What's there to hate.


 Honest? He admits to using steroids but he sure as f**k isn't being honest about his doses, you think you can hit 300lbs+ semi lean on 750mg Test and 600mg Deca? :lol:

And who's talking s**t? A few people said they wouldn't want to be his size, so what?


----------



## Darrenmcvicar

DLTBB said:


> Honest? He admits to using steroids but he sure as f**k isn't being honest about his doses, you think you can hit 300lbs+ semi lean on 750mg Test and 600mg Deca? :lol:
> 
> And who's talking s**t? A few people said they wouldn't want to be his size, so what?


 Yeah a reckon he ain't been true about his doses but is anyone that size going really reveal what they take ? I take 450mg of trenblend a week rip 240 eod and 100mg of var ed

i know now he was banging like 6iu of gh everyday and he likes a bit of deca probs about a gram a week lol


----------



## iamyou

DLTBB said:


> Honest? He admits to using steroids but he sure as f**k isn't being honest about his doses, you think you can hit 300lbs+ semi lean on 750mg Test and 600mg Deca? :lol:
> 
> And who's talking s**t? A few people said they wouldn't want to be his size, so what?


 I'm not only talking about this thread. There was another one with lots of people hating. Everyone jumps on the hate train and nobody seems to have an opinion of their own. Plus they usually look like s**t.

His cycle is out there. Far from 750mg test and 600mg deca. He claims to have maintained his weight with smaller cycles until now when he's trying to gain again.


----------



## Darrenmcvicar

A wonder what his 5 %er Martin ford is on he's always posting s**t on Instagram eat give is 100 percent but his size has got nothing to do with juice ? No chance


----------



## EpicSquats

iamyou said:


> Lol @ all the 180-200 pound "bodybuilders" or no-avis talking s**t. Guy's amusing and honest as f**k. What's there to hate.


 Pretty sure he's not at all honest about his synthol use.


----------



## Skinny Guy

I saw something on YouTube that he has over a kg of collagen in each arm... Might be someone's opinion but with Rich it might just be plausible lol. I personally find him entertaining, he's a character for sure..

I'll try find the vid.


----------



## Gavinmcl

Started watching these last few days strangely addictive but there's not much to take away from there at all, he clearly says multiple times hell do whatever it takes to get the size so I'd expect him to be on minimum 2g test 1g deca then growth and orals

keep looking at him and wondering is he just a day old bodybuilder with 50% synthol or is he just getting back into his shape and say 20% synthol nothing contracts when he lifts so he's filled to the brim and he clearly has a fat saggy booby under that arse of chest, he's weird but watchable

"that right babe". "Yeah"

god damn it


----------



## swole troll

Gavinmcl said:


> Started watching these last few days strangely addictive but there's not much to take away from there at all, he clearly says multiple times hell do whatever it takes to get the size so I'd expect him to be on minimum 2g test 1g deca then growth and orals
> 
> keep looking at him and wondering is he just a day old bodybuilder with 50% synthol or is he just getting back into his shape and say 20% synthol nothing contracts when he lifts so he's filled to the brim and he clearly has a fat saggy booby under that arse of chest, he's weird but watchable
> 
> *"that right babe". "Yeah"
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> god damn it*


 summed up the whole 'series'

he has zero respect for her at all and their interactions are painfully uncomfortable

anything she struggles to say you can hear her fumbling her words because Rich is getting impatient and will either talk over her before shes finished or completely ignore what she says

best part about the whole series is rich pulling those ridiculous faces when: working out, doing his 'feeder' workouts or possibly the best, when hes doing his vacuums

19:57 - watch his face during the vacuums


----------



## 31205

I doubt his wife complains. She probably does nothing and earns nothin. He buys $30+ of food for their supper, I bet she happily eats it. She's just an air head with tits and zero personality.


----------



## 31205

Well, that's what it seems like to me, God damn it.


----------



## swole troll

sen said:


> I doubt his wife complains. She probably does nothing and earns nothin. He buys $30+ of food for their supper, I bet she happily eats it. She's just an air head with tits and zero personality.


 thats true, shes just along for the ride and the way rich treats his body she may as well be dating a 70 year old millionaire


----------



## Gavinmcl

Yeah she's clearly clinging onto him for money or fame but he's just after that ass

wish I could live like that, eating higher end takeaways every night, endless supps and meals and train whenever and the biggest worry I had was what trainers to pick

I've not gained any useful information apart from to kill it or blast it however I think he shows some signs of being clued up he seems to know a lot about muscle area specifics and exercises


----------



## 31205

swole troll said:


> thats true, shes just along for the ride and the way rich treats his body she may as well be dating a 70 year old millionaire


 Yep. She'll probably be hoping to cash in his will within the next 10 years. How old is she?


----------



## 31205

Gavinmcl said:


> Yeah she's clearly clinging onto him for money or fame but he's just after that ass
> 
> wish I could live like that, eating higher end takeaways every night, endless supps and meals and train whenever and the biggest worry I had was what trainers to pick
> 
> I've not gained any useful information apart from to kill it or blast it however I think he shows some signs of being clued up he seems to know a lot about muscle area specifics and exercises


 Haha @ the trainers comment! Yes on a different planet to the majority of us isn't he? 4 cars with flat tyres. Doesn't get em fixed, just buys a Mercedes instead ha! Apart from him always being late and seeming really unorganised, I'd definitely love to have a try at being him for a week.


----------



## Nu-Labz

iamyou said:


> Lol @ all the 180-200 pound "bodybuilders" or no-avis talking s**t. Guy's amusing and honest as f**k. What's there to hate.


 I like rich but don't listen to him. He's honest to a point. He openly talks about using steroids which I respect but he's not as open about his synthol use


----------



## Sebbek

swole troll said:


> Gavinmcl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started watching these last few days strangely addictive but there's not much to take away from there at all, he clearly says multiple times hell do whatever it takes to get the size so I'd expect him to be on minimum 2g test 1g deca then growth and orals
> 
> keep looking at him and wondering is he just a day old bodybuilder with 50% synthol or is he just getting back into his shape and say 20% synthol nothing contracts when he lifts so he's filled to the brim and he clearly has a fat saggy booby under that arse of chest, he's weird but watchable
> 
> *"that right babe". "Yeah" *
> 
> 
> 
> * god damn it*
Click to expand...

 summed up the whole 'series'

he has zero respect for her at all and their interactions are painfully uncomfortable

anything she struggles to say you can hear her fumbling her words because Rich is getting impatient and will either talk over her before shes finished or completely ignore what she says

best part about the whole series is rich pulling those ridiculous faces when: working out, doing his 'feeder' workouts or possibly the best, when hes doing his vacuums

19:57 - watch his face during the vacuums

From all his videos one thing I picked up is feeder.

And I do like it

"get at me dog"

Best S


----------

